# Midnight Star



## UKpenmaker (Oct 13, 2007)

Well almost midnight
One of Ernies new Black Chrome Sierras
The glitter really shines, hard to show in the photo. I should have turned it down a bit more for a nice flowing line[B)]


----------



## gerryr (Oct 13, 2007)

That's pretty cool.  Did you make the blank?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know if I'm crazy on the chrome, but it's the right type of kit for this blank, which is really awesome!  You make that?


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish i did make the blank, i'd be rolling in the $$$$.[}]
It is a new pattern of blank which both myself and Ed Brown (Ed4copies) get. 
Although this is probobly the first piece ever to be turned, i am sure Ed wil be getting some in as soon as it becomes available. He may even have to do another "Cat"alog for the new ones, i am he won't mind[][}]


----------



## louisbry (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking blank and nicely turned.  It would look even better in gold or maybe copper.


----------



## trsmth (Oct 13, 2007)

I would really be interested in some of these blanks, in other colors also if available.


----------



## angboy (Oct 13, 2007)

Ed, you ARE going to get some of these blanks right???? And maybe in multiple colors??? [][]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 13, 2007)

Andy love that blank, is it the same pattern on the other side of the pen?
I hate that kit plating, but love the new Sierra platings shown in Ernie`s recent AD.


----------



## airrat (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a sharp pattern, looks great.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish you hadn't shown that[}] I've just had a bollocking for buying more blanks ( I'll have to make sure I'm home when the rest come!!!)

Thats pretty cool and I quite like the kit too[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 13, 2007)

GEEEEEEEEEESSSS Andrew thats a great pen, I must agree with others though the plating does not do much for me.

Do you have any of those blanks to sell to us poor UK guys PLEEEEEEEASE.[?][][:X][8D]


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like the covers of a Beatles album... nice.


----------



## drayman (Oct 14, 2007)

awesome looking pen andrew, i love it, thanks for shareing. regards colin.[][]


----------



## Darley (Oct 14, 2007)

Lovely, will call it fire work, if you can have this type of blank in Blue, White and Red you will make B$$$$$$$$$$ nice pen again and I like it


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 14, 2007)

Mark, the pattern is all the way through, it is basically a colour variation of the Zebra.
Derek, this was only the first trial piece sent to me. I will let you know when it is available, shouldn't be too long[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Derek, this was only the first trial piece sent to me. I will let you know when it is available, shouldn't be too long[]


I Look forward to hearing when its available thanks, Andrew.[]


----------



## txbatons (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice blank and good match with the kit. I like the new black chrome.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 14, 2007)

OK, I just have to have this blank. Hope to see other colors


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2007)

To all who have asked, here and in my email:

YES, I WILL have it.

NO, I don't yet know when.

Yes, I will post when available (and I have turned my first few pens from it, of course!!)


----------



## Darley (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Ed, will be 1 color or different color?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 16, 2007)

AS FAR AS WE KNOW (Which is NOT very far), this is the color for that pattern, but there are other new patterns "in the works" too.

Because of the cost of shipping, I HAVE to wait until there is enough product to justify delivery of a hundred pounds or more.  Otherwise the blank cost would be unrealistic (or as much as one of my competition - name withheld out of common courtesy).[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## drayman (Oct 16, 2007)

andrew, when you get some you best get plenty for us brits, regards colin.


----------

